# Druckluftventil im Schaltschrank



## BPlagens (1 September 2005)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage: Ist folgendes zulässig?

In einem  Rittal-Wandschrank befindet sich eine S7-ET200M und ein paar Sondenverstärker. Nun möchte unsere Mechanikabteilung in den gleichen Schrank noch ca. 20 Magnetventile von FESTO einbauen. Die Druckluftschläuche für die Zuluft und Abluft sollen durch PG-Verschraubungen in den Kasten geführt werden.

Ich selber halte nichts von der Idee. Aber wie sieht es mit VDE aus?

Vielen Dank
cu


----------



## old_willi (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
von den VDE- Bestimmungen aus kein Problem, aber einen Berührungsschutz für den Pneumatiker vorsehen.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 September 2005)

Hallo old Willi,
wie sieht das aus wenn die Magnetventile eine Entlüftung haben? da kann doch unter Umständen Wasser abgeblasen werden (Druckluft mit Wasser, mein Freund  :roll: ).


----------



## Joeffry (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
Ventilblöcke und Dezentraleanschaltungen ist im Anlagenbau (Brauereien, Lebensmittelwerke etc.) üblich. Es gibt auch kein Problem wir haben ca. 400 solcher Kästen in Betrieb. Im überwiegenden Teil der Kästen haben wir 24V-Versorgungen vereinzelt auch 230V aber eigentlich nur für Steckdosen und Netzeile.

Gruß


----------



## old_willi (1 September 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,
hatte ich nicht dran gedacht, weil ich nur Pneumatik- Stationen kenne die nur trockene und fettfreie Luft verbreiten.
Aber ich glaube, VDE hat selbst gegen unsaubere Pneumatik keine Vorschrift.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Oberchefe (1 September 2005)

Gegen Druckluft im Schaltschrank (und auch in Kabelkanälen) spricht daß bei einem evtl. Brand für ausreichende Sauerstoffzufuhr gesorgt ist und damit der Brand beschleunigt wird.


----------



## old_willi (1 September 2005)

Hallo Oberchefe,
ich glaube der Einwand ist mehr theoretisch.
Auch ein Schaltschranklüfter ist ein Brandbeschleuniger.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Schaltschrankbrände gesehen, in denen der Auslöser für den Brand viel Strom in Verbindung mit schlechten Kontakten oder Bauteile- Versagen war.
In solchen Schränken waren nie Artfremde Einbauten. Die sind eher in Steuer- oder Bedienschränken zu finden.
Ich finde es auch ok, wenn der Pneumatikschrank eine ET- Station enthält. Mit einer ET200S kann man die MV- Steckerleitungen direkt anschließen und spart viel Montage- und Verkabelungsaufwand.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
kommt immer drauf an wie schlau sein Gegenüber ist(oder wie glaubwürdig man rüberkommt), aber eine richtige Handhabe gegen Einbringungen in den Kabelkanal, Schaltschränken usw. hat man wohl nicht, aber wozu hat Gott die Lüge erschaffen (man muß nur fest dran glauben) :shock: .


----------



## Markus (1 September 2005)

hat nicht unbedingt mit dem problem zu tun, aber nur so zur information:

man sollte immer bedenken was ein größerer pneumatikschlauch (1") mit einer eventuell empfindlichen teueren elektronik im schrank macht wenn er sich löst...


----------



## andre (1 September 2005)

Hallo,
wichtig wäre sicher auch, die Abluft der Ventile nach draussen zu führen und dort erst den Schalldämpfer zu installieren. Man glaubt garnicht, wie dicht so ein Schrank sein kann und wenn die Abluft nicht ordentlich abgeführt wird, kann das die pneumatischen Antriebe beeinflussen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Heinz (2 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke das es kein Problem ist die Ventile in Schaltschrank aufzubauen. Ich würde nur den PN Teil und Elektroteil trennen (seitenweise).

Die Abluft muss nach drausen, weil bei Expansion von Druckluft Feuchtigkeit entsteht. Das geschieht auch bei getrocketer Luft, wenn die Abbahme sehr hoch ist. 

Situation:
Robi mit mitfahrender Ventilinsel.
Das sah aus, als wenn der Robi am schwitzen war, weil bei jeder Betätigung der Ventile kleine Wasserspitzer aus dem Schalldämpfer kamen. 

Ach ja: Die Wasserabscheider waren in kurzer Zeit voll. Nicht nur die der Maschine sondern auch die der Hallenversorgung. Der Pneumatiker hatte erstmal die Produktion des Hallenbereiches gestoppt und seine Schläuche entwässert.


----------

